# Why do women like to dance so much?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Something I'm curious about: Why do women like to dance so much?

Most girls I know like to dance. Why does it excite you and how does it make you feel?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I know I would love it if I wasn't so inhibited and embarrassed about everything, including how awkwardly I move. I bet it's really fun and freeing to those who can enjoy it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll never understand it either, it seems to be a culturally accepted fact women love men who can dance.


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

I like to dance because it makes me feel attractive or sexy.

I don't like couples dancing, however. I feel too awkward.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

My dance moves are not fantastic. But I don't care so much that I put "interesting dancer" on my business cards. It's a fantastic ice breaker with women, trust me.

I do this thing on the dance floor in clubs where women who have heard about my "interesting dance moves" want to see them. And as I tell them, there's only one way to see them: to dance with me. If it's overheard in clubs then this even works on strangers.

Now, I could have been really self conscious about this. And, to begin with, I was. I thought: "oh, girls only like guys who can dance well and I dance like a drunk uncle at a wedding so I've got no chance".

But I turned it back on itself. I took the situation and used it to my advantage. I turned something that could have made me really self conscious into a really good way of meeting people and showing how confident and comfortable in myself I could be.

It's a nightclub/club/party or whatever. It's not a competition. If you want to dance: do. If not: don't.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

For me, when I go out to a club and get dancing it is the only time that I get really care free, I don't care that people are looking at me - just don't join in with me unless I know you!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> My dance moves are not fantastic. But I don't care so much that I put "interesting dancer" on my business cards. It's a fantastic ice breaker with women, trust me.
> 
> I do this thing on the dance floor in clubs where women who have heard about my "interesting dance moves" want to see them. And as I tell them, there's only one way to see them: to dance with me. If it's overheard in clubs then this even works on strangers.
> 
> ...


Lucky for you. On more than one occasion I have had women tell me to stop dancing :blank :|.

My dancing is anything *but* sexy.

Sometimes I wish women didn't like dancing so much.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I too would like to know an answer to this question. It seems that they could just turn some music on at home if it was just about the dance. 

Would women still enjoy dancing if no men were in the room to watch them dance?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I am a female who doesn't enjoy or feel the need to dance. I think it is best for everyone involved if I don't. A slow dance maybe... 

I can, at weak moments, break out into something similar to dancing while driving and a good song is on.

I don't really care if a guy can dance or not.


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> Would women still enjoy dancing if no men were in the room to watch them dance?


I do. I can't speak for all women.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I hate dancing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love dancing. I generally dance when nobody is around, and I feel awkward dancing around others unless alcohol is involved.

I don't require that men dance well, as I'm not the best dancer myself.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

(imagine me talking in an english accent here) ahem

the female of the species begins her mating dance. this appears to be some way of demonstrating her good health and ability to produce healthy offspring. The male then makes his approach


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I hate the idea of dancing. I think it's dumb. Now jumping up and down and running around w/no structure sound fun hehe (my inner child talking).


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

_AJ_ said:


> (imagine me talking in an english accent here) ahem
> 
> the female of the species begins her mating dance. this appears to be some way of demonstrating her good health and ability to produce healthy offspring. The male then makes his approach


lol!

enlgish speaker:

_Unaware of the male's newfound confidence, the female quickly abates her outward finesse and abruptly displays an awkward smirk. Rejected, the once boisterous male once again subdues back into the corner of the room oblivious to his approach-'failure'. _

_Ah yes, such is so in the animal kingdom. This young male has much to learn if he wants to capture a female. Well, I guess, this means back to the drawing board..._


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

_AJ_ said:


> (imagine me talking in an english accent here) ahem
> 
> the female of the species begins her mating dance. this appears to be some way of demonstrating her good health and ability to produce healthy offspring. The male then makes his approach


That made me lol pretty hard.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Kathe said:


> I do. I can't speak for all women.


Why would you go to a public place to dance with no men watching?

I am trying to understand this enigma.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

bwidger85 said:


> lol!
> 
> enlgish speaker:
> 
> ...


This, too. :lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

At home, I dance without thinking. It just happens. It's just sort of a consequence of hearing music. And it's fun. 

I don't do it in when others are around (I take dance classes, but that's different).


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say I hate dancing but I've never done it. I never want to. I do not see why anyone of either gender wants to.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have never been into dancing.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never liked to dance and I almost never go to places like that.
If it's not serious dancing then I can have fun,but dancing doesn't make me feel sexy or whatever.Just makes me feel clumsy and big.

I dance around at home when no one is watching though lol.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate dancing. 

But I feel pressured to get on the dance floor, because all the young, pretty girls are dancing and I don't want to be a stick in the mud.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe it has do with girating their hips, or something along those lines.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I usually dance everyday. Whether it's in the bathroom before I take a shower, or when I'm listening to music in my room, or in the car, I'm always snappin my fingers and doing all these erratic movements. God bless me if I was ever spotted. There are some song that are impossible not to move to. Dancing doesn't have to be about skill. Enthusiam > Skill.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

kos said:


> There are some song that are impossible not to move to.


Yes.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't like to dance, unless two conditions occur simultaneously: I like the music + I am wasted.


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

I like watching choreographed dancing. I'm to self concious to dance at a club or concert. Every time, I become over aware of my every movement and I am convinced people are laughing at me lol


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

It really comes down to the music. I have a passion for music and dancing to it just feels good, both classical and modern dance. I enjoy both styles and music. If there was no music playing, the feelings would not be the same. 

It's like why do people like exercising/running/racing, etc., it's a release/form of self expression. Plus, it's a fun way to burn calories/stay active. The only dancing I've ever done is in a class setting. I'm not referring to weddings or clubs. So, it's not really embarrassing because the class is set with people on the same level as you. I wish I would of pursued it more so I could make a living out of it.


----------



## Dusky (Nov 5, 2009)

I love to dance, though I've never danced publicly! My mom fostered my interest in dancing to music and aerobics when I was a kid in the 80's and we'd dance to her records. It just makes me feel happy and alive somehow and even attractive, its weird lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

As a white guy I can tell you the stereotype is true: white guys can't dance (at least not most of them).


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> "Lucky for you. On more than one occasion I have had women tell me to stop dancing .
> 
> My dancing is anything but sexy.
> 
> ...


Well, its nice that you've reached that level of confidence but not all of us are at that stage yet. A lot of us have had *a lot* of negative re-enforcement in our lives.

Really I mean lot. I am talking about literally having half a dozen women tell you your dancing sucks in 1 night. I am talking about, when I go to a completely different club a few weeks later to get the same response. I am talking about my own male friends who are supposed to be encouraging me on ... telling me that my dancing sucks.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

My hubs doesn't have rhythm and cannot dance...but after about 3 glasses of wine...it seemed as if he was dancing fine to me.  In fact, it was perfect, lol.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I dance around stupidly like monkey alone by the tables and go on dance floor and stand still like soldier

thats what i think of social rules and the whole "you must be a good dancer to dance" clause of the social rules handbook.

true story, ill have to tape it for you all sometime, whahahaha


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> I dance around stupidly like monkey alone by the tables and go on dance floor and stand still like soldier


:teeth

Two girls I work with like to get dressed up, go to clubs and dance provocatively, rubbing their arses against guys and stuff... she said they like to have the attention of every man in the room. So I guess they like it because it makes them feel sexy and attractive.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> :teeth
> 
> Two girls I work with like to get dressed up, go to clubs and dance provocatively, rubbing their arses against guys and stuff... she said they like to have the attention of every man in the room. So I guess they like it because it makes them feel sexy and attractive.


I like these girls


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't really like dancing. I feel like a tard. 

And I especially don't like the "club" kind of dancing... Um yeah I'd rather NOT have some guy that I don't know humping me, thanks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It is so we can hypnotise men and therefore, take over the world, duh.

Personally, I'm terrified that my butt jiggles will cause an earthquake.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> It is so we can hypnotise men and therefore, take over the world, duh.


There goes our secret!!


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> my butt jiggles will cause an earthquake.


pic plz


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

It feels good and it's fun. I'm not sure exactly why...maybe it's just instinct? Left over from thousands of years ago when people would dance to drums around fires:boogie I listen to music when I lay in bed at night, and if I choose some upbeat songs I'll start wiggling around in bed lol. An awesome beat just drives me crazy. I'm only really comfortable dancing though if lots of other people are around me and it's crowded, no one can see and critique your moves.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I'd rather shoot myself in the foot than go dancing at clubs


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I really enjoy dancing when I'm intoxicated, but that's really it. I tend to dance like a boy, too (like... crazy not attractive or sexual, more of a jerky epileptic deal).


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Just cut the music on. It's like the magic flute that storybook character used to gather the kids :lol. They cant help it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I would never dance in a public setting.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't care if a guy is a good dancer, what matters to me is if he likes to dance. Something about the movement to music is so freeing, and i like when a guy can enjoy music as much as i can. There's just a great flow of energy that comes from it, and if a guy can dance with you, you two can feel a connection through the same song i guess! =]


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

kos said:


> i usually dance everyday. Whether it's in the bathroom before i take a shower, or when i'm listening to music in my room, or in the car, i'm always snappin my fingers and doing all these erratic movements. God bless me if i was ever spotted. There are some song that are impossible not to move to. Dancing doesn't have to be about skill. Enthusiam > skill.


exactly.


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> For me, when I go out to a club and get dancing it is the only time that I get really care free, I don't care that people are looking at me - just don't join in with me unless I know you!


I agree with this. I miss dancing with my friends.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I dance like he**, but it's fun! It's freeing. My dance partners are usually better than me too. : ( But that's okay. :b 

I don't care if I get weird looks. And believe me, I DO get weird looks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*Wahoo!*


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else, but I hate dancing. I used to take dance classes growing up, and I hated it. I always feel like an idiot whenever I do it.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

aiy yai yai dancing .. really is *that* important to you ? sigh...


----------

